# PRAYERS FOR SWILLOLOGIST



## NorthernWinos

For those who do not know Swillologist has been diagnosed with Mantle Cell Lymphoma and will begin treatments this week...

Lets pray hold his hand and help him take this first step int to unknown world of treatments...

Good Luck Swill...

Life is Good!!!!


----------



## PeterZ

There have been some big advancements in the treatment of Mantle Cell Lymphoma in the last 8 years. My dad was diagnosed with MCL in 1997, and these advances were in clinical trials in 1998. He was not able to get into the trials because he was 78 at the time, but the monoclonal antibody treatments that showed great promise at that time should be standard by now.


----------



## grapeman

I echo NW's sentiment with this Swillologist. We are all wishing you the best and praying for your speedy recover. You need to get better soon enough to spend some time with the young ones and take care of the gardens.


----------



## Wade E

Our prayers are with you Swill to get better and share more of your wisdom.


----------



## Waldo

Our thoughts and prayers are with you buddy. Just ain't no way to keep a good man down.


----------



## moose

Wishing you well and our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## geocorn

Swillologist, we will be praying for you. Godspeed on your recovery.


----------



## Joanie

I'm thinking and worrying about you too, Swill! You have my very best get well wishes! Tell those docs to hurry all this stuff along...you have way too much to do!


----------



## Bert

Thinking and praying about you and your family, hoping all go well for you Swill.....You have lots of wine to make yet..


----------



## Scott

Swill,
Hope things are going well, remember I am close if you need anything.


Thoughts and prayers are with you.


Scott


----------



## swillologist

Thanks everyone! We are going to beat this thing. There is no other option. 
Yes Peter ! They have come a long ways on the treatments. This is just from what I have read though. There is a radical treatment that they have been using on second time patients. They are have really good success with. Now they are starting to use it on first time patients. The treatment is call an R-CHOP. This is what they are going to use for me. 
I don't know about the wisdom or the good man though wade and waldo.




I do walk around the garden and the orchard a lot. Even though they won't let me do anything. I do sneak in pulling a weed here and there. And nipping of a shoot on a grape vine. 
Things are going to go well and I will be spoiling those grandkids again.
I will keep you up to date as best I can. Thanks again for all your prays and thoughts. They are all appreciated. Swill*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## Tomy

I pray these treatments work for you Swill, and you will be out in your vinyard, garden real soon. Tomy


----------



## hannabarn

Hang in there, Buddy! I'm praying for you


----------



## corn field

swill our prayers also go with you.


----------



## rgecaprock

You will be on my mind along with NW. I hope that you will feel well and will be able to enjoy what you love doing soon.


Ramona


----------



## moose

We will take a few laps for you tomorrow also Swill. Good luck with your treatments.


----------



## OilnH2O

You're on the prayer list here too! Just like "snipping" those vines makes them more vigorous and healthy, I'm sure that in the end, you'll be even better. We here may not know what to say, but our thoughts are with you!


----------



## swillologist

Thanks again for all the prayers and thoughts. The first treatment went pretty well I think. We got another test back that came out good. As NW would say life is good. Thanks again all! swill


----------



## PolishWineP

So glad to hear the treatment went well.



The Positive Mental Attitude can do so much!


----------



## PeterZ

Any updates, Swill?


----------



## swillologist

Peter I have had a bone marrow test that didn't come as we had hoped. It has invaded the bone marrow but at a low percentage. The Doctor said that the treatment I am taking will take care of it also. I have an appointment with a bone marrow clinic next Thursday. We will have to see what they have to say. They will be working with my Oncologist to adjust my treatments if needed. Things right now are going good. 
Thanks for asking. swill


----------



## OilnH2O

Do what you have to do but keep living strong! And keep asking for the best doc's, and nurses. I think your positive attitude makes a difference. We'll keep you at the top of the prayer list.

Dave


----------



## swillologist

A little update. As I may have said before the bone marrow test didn't come back as we had hope for. It has spread into the bone marrow. My oncologist had me go to a bone marrow clinic to discuss a transplant. The Doctor there told us that this was to early to do a transplant. She thinks the treatment I am on now is working. If at the end of the treatments the cancer is not gone. Then they will talk about different treatments and a bone marrow trasnsplant. So basically no bone marrow transplant in the near future. She thinks things are looking good right now for whipping this thing. *Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## rgecaprock

Swil


Glad the treatment that you are on now is working so I hope that you won't have to have the transplant. I hope that you are feeling up to doing the things you enjoy. Cancer touches everyone, my step-mother has just been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and has had surgery, she is doing well but will have to go through the radiation and chemo too.


Just know that we are all with you and NW everyday...........Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill....Thanks for the update...
Hope the Chemo whips this thing for you.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Scott

Swill,

You and NW are still in thoughts and prayers, if the time comes for a transplant let us know so can be tested for a match, the least I could do.


----------



## grapeman

Here's wishing continued sucess in beating all these diseases for you guys and all mankind(and womankind). Swill, it's not the greatest news, but it is positive news when you oncologist and others say you are beating this thing. Keep ut the spirits and may you soon be all healed( and you also NW).


----------



## Waldo

Amen !!!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I think half of the healing comes from within, and you both have the proper outlook and approach to this.This May I had thefourth surgery infour years removing tumors from my back. You keep going and don't look back, its just another one of life's experiences, but it doesn't stop or change you unless you let it!


----------



## swillologist

Right on JW!


----------



## swillologist

The treatment went a little better this time around. I still did have a reaction to it. But not as bad as the first time. It still took a lot longer then it was supposed to but we got thought it. Friday morning I felt a little tough. But by the afternoon I was feeling better again. Again this morning Ifelt a little tough. I believe it is the medicine I am take in the mornings. I have two more days of that and then I'm done with it again until the next treatment. Other then that. The Doctor think we are getting on top of this thing. I have aCAT-scan scheduled before the next treatment. Thatwill hopefully tell us if this is working.If it is we will continue on the course we are on now. If not they will probably have to change it. I personally think it is working. I have gained back a few pounds. I can't feel the glands so easily now and I can eat more. 
Life is good NW!*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## grapeman

Here is continued hopes for a full and speedy recovery. It is certainly rough on the body- and the spirits. Keep in a good mood and you will beat this back.


----------



## Wade E

Hopefully you and NW get through this with no other ill effects.


----------



## Joanie

Great news, Swill! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Waldo

I'll "Amen" Joans comments swill


----------



## joeswine

let a smile be your umbrella and are strength goes out to you forYOU FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY,lucille and i will say a prayer for that to happen.


----------



## Bert

Keep your chin up...We are all in there pulling for you....I hope the best for you...


----------



## NorthernWinos

swillologist said:


> The treatment went a little better this time around. I still did have a reaction to it. But not as bad as the first time. It still took a lot longer then it was supposed to but we got thought it. Friday morning I felt a little tough. But by the afternoon I was feeling better again. Again this morning Ifelt a little tough. I believe it is the medicine I am take in the mornings. I have two more days of that and then I'm done with it again until the next treatment. Other then that. The Doctor think we are getting on top of this thing. I have aCAT-scan scheduled before the next treatment. Thatwill hopefully tell us if this is working.If it is we will continue on the course we are on now. If not they will probably have to change it. I personally think it is working. I have gained back a few pounds. I can't feel the glands so easily now and I can eat more.
> Life is good NW!



Swill.....
Glad you are getting through the treatments....Hopefully they will get easier each time and that they are taking care of the beast. Hope your CT Scan comes back with good news.... As you start to feel stronger you'll feel a weight off your shoulders...it will feel like magic.....I feel it is the prayers that everyone is sharing.

I go in this morning for my second half of the Oxaliplatin ....they do it in a split dose because it is so hard on the veins...the IV Port was nice for that drug...It is the drug that make my fingers tingle when I get cold...it also affects my throat..nothing cold...makes my voice odd too....It gets more intense over the months....With each infusion they give me that Steroid/Cortisone [Dexamethasone] infusion first...then I take pills for 3 days to combat nausea....I never have been nauseated....This drug sure makes me wired...I will have lots of energy till about Saturday...I am almost starting to like it because I can get stuff done...but don't sleep. I got some sleeping pills but still only sleep 2 hours at a time...I was awake this morning at 2 AM and really haven't slept since....Was wondering why Waldo is always up at 2 AM...What drugs is he on???

These Doctors sure have a lot of drugs to make cocktails to treat these different Cancers...Hopefully you will be cured and this will all be a distant memory. 

Take care....take each day at a time....


----------



## swillologist

Good luck and I hope everything goeswell for you this morning also. 
I get about the same treatment of Steroid/Cortisone. The call my Benadryl. But I think it is must be about the same. They follow with the treatment right away. Theydo send me home with the nausea pills. I have to take steroids for five days after the treatment. Those things are terrible. This is the the last day for them this time around. Those things will just about turn your stomach.
Hang in there girl we're going to get through these things. Andyes the prayers are helping. Thanks everyone.*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## Joanie

You two are so top notch I can't begin to tell you!!!


----------



## Waldo

NW, The "sayers" tell me I needed 8 hours of sleep a day if i expected to live to be 65 years old. The way I figured it, if I did sleep 8 hours a day and lived to be 65, I would have slept away over 21-1/2 years of my life so I figured it would be better to take something and stay awake all the time. If I didn't live but 21-1`/2 years at least i would be alert and woudn't miss anything


----------



## rgecaprock

*Swill,*


*Thinking of you everdayduring your treatment. Keep us posted so we can help you in anyway.



*

*Ramona*


----------



## uavwmn

Swill, get better soon. You have the strength of a lion.


----------



## OilnH2O

Hang in there, Swill - you're on the prayer list too. Just knowing the load is getting lighter for you makes the rest of us out here redouble our efforts in the Prayer Department!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill....How are you feeling???

When is your next treatment????

Hope all is going good.


----------



## swillologist

I feel great. I think it is working. I gained another couple of pounds. Which is something I really don't need but theywant me to do that.


Tomorrow I have another treatment. Then like you thing are screwed up for awhile. I also have another scan tomorrow. Hopefully it will be good news. 
I hope things are going good for you also.


----------



## joeswine

swill ,my wife lite a candle for you last sunday in church and best wish to all our fellow wine makers who are under the weather,gods speed for a quick recovery................................were all part of a wine family........


----------



## Wade E

2nd that emotion!


----------



## swillologist

Thank you Mr. &amp; Mrs joe for think of me. I reallyappreciate it.


----------



## Aaronh

Best wishes to you and I hope your 100% in no time =)


----------



## rgecaprock

*Swill,*


*Hope all is going well and you are feeling good. I can't think of a better place to be recovering and getting well than a corn patch in Iowa.*

*Ramona*


----------



## swillologist

I don't know if that is it or not Ramoa. But something seems to be working.Inthe exam today, the Doctor thinks the swelling is going down in my glands and spleen. However the scan showed that there is still some there. He think the treatments are working though. I am still having trouble with the treatment also. I had a couple of reactions to it again today. I have to go back again tomorrow to finish this round of treatments. We will put up with that if it is work. NW life is good.


----------



## Waldo

Hang in there swill. Your gonna beat this buddy



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## PolishWineP

Good luck with your treatments... Remember, we'll all here rooting for you, praying for you, sending our best to Iowa...


----------



## joeswine

YES WE AREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill.....
Sorry to hear your treatments are getting rough....at least it leads me to believe that they are doing something....

Glad your test showed some improvements....That is always a positive sign.

Hang in there and keep us Posted.


----------



## rrawhide

hey swill

we are all praying for you on this side of the country too!!!

good luck and keep looking up!!

rrawhide


----------



## rgecaprock

*Swill,*
*It has been a week since I posted so I want to check in on you and see how you are doing. Give us an update. Hope you are feeling up to it.*


*Ramona*


----------



## swillologist

Thanks rawhide. I sure appreciate that. 
Thanks for asking Ramona! This morning I finishedwith this around of treatment. No more meds now until the next round. In a few days things will get back to what is normal now a days. It does seem to getting a little tougher with each treatment. The last one I had a couple of reactions. I am having a terrible time with the rituxan. Idon't know if the nurses in the treatment center have had anything like this. They say I'm the talk of the floor. 


But I do believe that the treatments are working. I'm gaining weight back. I'm balancing between7 and 10 pounds gained right now. TheDoctor said that my glands and spleen are not a swollen. He also said that my blood count is better. I'm taking all of this as a good sign. So yes "Life is good!"


----------



## NorthernWinos

This sounds like a bad deal.......Sorry to hear about the reactions...Looks like it is another of those high potent drugs that come with side effects.....Hopefully the treatments will get better.....But if it's working, that's all that counts...just ride out the storm. The good days are a blessing, hope you are getting to sleep well, that is the best healing process.

Are you able to maintain some of your daily activities????....those are what keeps the spirit up and the spirit is the heart of the soul and life itself....Some days just going outside and getting fresh air and walking around can be very uplifting....then sometimes all I personally see is weeds and work and that's a downer.

Glad you are gaining some weight back....that is a plus, especially if you lost a lot of it...that can make you weak. What are you doing to gain the weight back???

I lost about 12 pounds, so I am bouncing around 110-112#...which isn't bad at 5'¼" tall, I like this weight, I was a little chunky before...I eat well even tho food doesn't taste good...I was weak at first, but now am stronger, try to do a little work each day to get some mussel tone back....On the plus side I went through my closet and got out 3 pairs of skinny jeans, so liked that.

Hope your nasty cancer cells are getting zapped...seems these drugs take down some good cells while they are doing their job...So hang in there and please keep us Posted on your progress....Keep up good spirits.

Life is indeed good!!!! There aren't many alternatives.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## swillologist

No I can't stay inside. I have to be outside. If nothing else I set out in a lawn chair and watch the neighbors go by. Mother does let me do a few more things now. Maybe she will let me get back on the mower tomorrow. I think she is getting tired of mowing. Also school has started and she had to go back to work. That takes up a little more of her time. I do get out and walk around the garden. The weeds are terrible but will just have to do for this year. There is still plenty of stuff in the garden to go around. I'm having trouble find people that want the stuff.


I'm just eating NW. I am drinking a bottle of Ensure a day now. I really don't need the weight either.I was down to 195. Thatwouldn't be that bad a weight for me. I am about 205 now. I was at 235 before this all started.


The chemo doesn't seem to know the difference between the good and the bad cells. It just takes them all out. The food taste ok to me. It's this gun barrel taste in my mouth all the time that is bad. But that will go away in a few days and then things will be good for a few days. Then we start the whole treatment thing again. But we're still here and life is good.


----------



## OilnH2O

I think it's great you can be in the garden, even if you can't find enough people to take the excess. Know that we're all thinking of you. I love your positive outlook and determination -- that really makes a difference, I think.


----------



## NorthernWinos

I mowed the lawn once this spring, it was after I found out about the tumors on the lymph glands....Our lawn has some smooth areas and some very rough areas...I felt that all that bouncing and giggling really wasn't good for the stuff growing inside....

If you can, and...if she can, maybe don't do all that bouncing...soon the lawns will quit growing for the season...we hope....at least Jim hopes so...he really doesn't enjoy mowing...I like to mow because I collect the clippings for mulch...No mulch this summer.

Just my 2¢ worth.


----------



## joeswine

YES LIFE IS GOOD,EVERY DAY IS A TRUE GIFT I TRULY BELIEVE THAT................................................................


----------



## Wade E

I love mowing lawns and have a few older folks as neighbors and sneak over with my rider especially when its really hot out and mow their lawns when they are out. Wish i could sneak over to your houses and mow your lawns but my rider doesnt get THAT GOOD gas mileage to get way up there. Keep up the positive attitudes you 2 as you inspire us! NW, its probably a good thing I cant get up there as your garden would look a little thinned out after I left!


----------



## NorthernWinos

*Thinking of you today.....*</font>

*Hope today's treatment goes smoother...*</font>.

*Take care....*</font>


----------



## swillologist

Well sorry to say but it didn't NW. My body just doesn't like the rituxan. I only got a third of the bag. They went ahead and finished the rest of the treatment. They are working on a whole new regiment for the next round. The same medicines just taking breaks through it and adding some stuff to stop the reactions. We are going to see if that will help. I need to get the rituxan. It's one of the main cancer killers that I take. I hope we can get this worked out.
Now on the good side. I gained a couple more pounds. The Doctor said my blood counts are coming up. Not back to normal yet but up. And he couldn't feel my glands anymore. So life is good.


----------



## rgecaprock

Swill,


I sure hope that they can get your medicines regulated and are able to stop the reactions. Glad you are gaining. And I hope that you are able to enjoy the food you are eating. Will be following you....to see how you are doing....Ramona


----------



## Wade E

Sorry to hear that meds are not playing nice. Hope all gets worked out as the 2 you really keep this family together!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Nasty drugs...but sounds like they are working...or we pray they are working. When I feel crappy I know something is going on and hope for the best.

And Ramona...I thought you have mandatory evacuation.....????
Going to to ride out the storm????


----------



## rgecaprock

Yea, going to ride it out. The authorities have advised that anyone who is not in the mandatory evac zone to "hunker down". It is predicted that we could get 100mph winds even as far in as I am. 


It is so calm now that it is hard to imaging what they say is on the way.....Going to fill up one of my primaries with the spigot for water tomorrow morning, fill the bathtubs with water get some ice for the beer and wine.......and just wait and see. I'll have a job bringing in the plants. Keep watching the weather channel.....it is likely that we will loose power so if I don't come on to give you and update you will know why.
Preparing for the worst.....expecting the best..........Ramona


They have been very specific that this is a very dangerous storm. but I have Lain with me and Curits and my company from Baltimore will be here in the morning and I have plenty of food and wine and a couple of rooms in the house that are pretty secure, Lots of candles and I'm charging up my camera batteries incase I have some good videos to take......All is well..


The local news is advising that everyone stay home unless they are in a surge area or special needs so I hope this advice is the right advice.


Anyway, we are riding it out.....Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Good Luck my Dear.....we will be thinking of you.


----------



## Wade E

Stay safe Ramona and I see you have your priorities straight!!! 
" fill the bathtubs with water get some ice for the beer and wine"


----------



## rgecaprock

Yep, first things first.....!!! 




But I have to say..........As serious as they are hypeing this up. We have been in this position beforeand ended up with not a drop if rain or a breeze to speak of. It ends up with the officials having egg on thier face. and us having the "cry wolf syndrome"


Ask me tomorrow evening.....uh....if we have electricity......Ramona


PSWade.....The tub is a jacuzzi..if we don't need it to flush toilets..then we wiill throw in some bubbles, turn it on and dive in with a glass of wine or a beer!!!


Last one in......doesn't fit!!!!*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## swillologist

I hope you are right about the no rain and very little wind. Stay safe. Prayers will be going out for you tonight and tomorrow. I have a nephew in Corpus Chrisi that had an addition to his family yesterday. I think they will be riding out the storm also. 


WadeI think you're the one that hold this family together. I don't have much to with that. I think you and NW have more to do with that. But I do appreciate the thought. Thanks for the thoughts.*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## Wade E

Now that sounds like a party Ramona, Im on my way!



Congrats on the addition to the family Swill and hope all are well in THE BIG STATE and any others effected by Ike.


----------



## Waldo

Ramona. Set up a web cam outside and broadcast live video for us......or set it up by the Jacuzzi


----------



## PeterZ

SWMBO and I rode out Alicia in '83. The eye passed about 13 miles west of where we were - about where Ramona lives. We had one tree down on our fence and no power for 4 days, but that was it. It turned into a four day BBQ on the street as we all cooked all the food we had in our freezers and partied.


When HL&amp;P showed up to fix the downed power lines they had a crew of 14. Two guys went up in the bucket trucks to splice the lines back together and the other 12 ate donuts and drank coffee and "supervised."


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill....did you have treatment this week?????

If so.....How did it go this time????

Hope things are going good for you.


----------



## hannabarn

Swill, I hope every thing is going OK for you. I haven't forgotten you in my prayers. I understand it's a tough row to hoe but keep the faith!


----------



## swillologist

No I had it a week ago. Things are get kinda back to normal or as normal as they get. I still have laryngitis. I have had it for over a week now. I'm getting sorta tired of that. It will be a couple of more week before the next treatment. I also have another scan before it too. May be we will find out more on how things are going then. 
I think every thing is going good. I hope everything is going good for you also.


----------



## rgecaprock

*Swill, *
*Rest your voice, The waiting must be the hardest part. Are you feeling good? Take care and we will be waiting on the scan report and your next treatment. Are you about to gather your corn stalks and pumpkins and make a scarecrow and pot up some mums....I miss this time of year. I bet everyone does that for their yards up there in corn country.*


*Ramona*


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill....One of my drugs, besides affecting my hands and feet with the cold syndrome also affects my voice....squeaky....So I can relate...Sometimes I just don't want to talk....Nice for everyone else.....


----------



## swillologist

Romona I feel pretty good. It's just this laryngitis thing. 


Mother usually makesa shockout of our sweet corn stalks for the yard. But this year we had a crop failure on the pumpkins. Guess we will have to go buy some for the grandkids this year.


NW, yes it must have something to do with the treatment. I seem to get this between every treatment. However I have never had it this bad or this long. And yeah I think everyone is enjoying it.


----------



## Waldo

Hopefully it will get better for you soon swill


----------



## swillologist

It will get better Waldo. I have no doubt about that. Thanks everyone.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill...how are you doing???? Hope that things are going better for you.

Tomorrow is my turn in the barrel....then the squeaky voice is back....


----------



## grapeman

I thought your typing voice got squeaky from time to time!


----------



## NorthernWinos

_I'll type like this when I'm squeaking....so you'll know for sure....



_


----------



## grapeman

I thought it might sound more like this!



<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


----------



## rgecaprock

*Squeaking......I don't care as long as we hear from you and every detail of how you are doing and any way that we can help you from where ever we/you are..............Ramona*


*How are your scan reports going????? Swill and NW????*


----------



## swillologist

_I go in the barrel Wednesday. I will get the results Thursday. I also have another treatment Thursday. I may know more then. Right now I feel great. I even took a handicapped deer hunter out last weekend. I still have the squeaky voice. It never goes away now._


_Good luck tomorrowNW!_*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## swillologist

The doctor told me today that thing are going good. Things are looking better. The blood counts are better. They are still down some but he said that was to be expected with the treatments. He said he didn't know if the treatment was working on the cancer in the bone marrow. The scanI took yesterday doesn't show that. I guess I will have to take another pet scan down the line so we can tell ifbone marrowis cleaned up. 
The bad news today was that I reacted to the rituxan again. I have to go back tomorrow to finish my treatment. But if I can get it done that way, then thats the way we will do it. I think things are looking up.


----------



## Waldo

Great news swill


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill.....so glad that the treatments are working...despite the reactions.

The blood does get out of whack from the meds, but that's what kills the Cancer....lack of food and nourishment, unfortunately it affects the good things too .

Good luck today with the 2nd half....thoughts are with you.


----------



## joeswine

GOOD TO SEE THE UP SIDE,HERE,S TO YOU SWILL.


----------



## PolishWineP

Swil,
Glad to see that your treatments are moving you in the right direction and that you're feeling well enough to still do things!


----------



## rrawhide

keep smiling and lookin' up - 
rrawhide


----------



## swillologist

I got though the rest of my treatment Friday. I had a pretty busy day yesterday. So today was my catch up day. Slept a lot today. Thing will be getting back to what is normal now for a couple of weeks again. I have one more treatment and then we will have to see where thing lead us to then. But I think things are going well. Maybe we will be good for awhile.


----------



## Wade E

Glad things are looking up and hope they stay that way Swill. We so look forward to your and NW's posts to keep us in check.


----------



## NorthernWinos

How are you doing????






Hope things are getting better. Will you continue to get treatments??? 

I am sure not looking forward to winter....


----------



## swillologist

I'm doing great NW. I went down and spent the weekend makin molasses. The Grandsons got to come down. 








I saw a lot of friends and family that I haven't saw since last year. It was good time.


I still have one more treatment this time around. It will be a week from this Thursday. Then we will have to see where we go from there.


I still have a couple of turkeys to kill this fall along with a few deer. I am going to see if I can't get one of those turkeys this week sometime if the wind ever slows down some. Rain is supposed to move in this afternoon. May be the wind wind will lay down after that moves through. 


But life is good NW.


----------



## grapeman

That's great Swill! Sounds like you are enjoying things a lot now- about time to be able to. Good luck with all the hunting.


----------



## Scott

Swill,
you must be feeling better, I know how much work stripping and pressing the cane is. Our canedidn't turn out this year, first year not making it that I can remember. 


Remember windage and elevation, to fill the freezer with venison.


Best wishes for you and NW.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Do you grow Sorghum to make your Molasses????? Do you use the whole plant???? Or.....Just the seeds????

We use to grow Forage Sorghum...I think it was some kind of a cross/hybred plant. It had brown seeds on the top of the plant and grew really tall. Jim use to plant one side of the corn field with it....then, I use to drive the tractor to chop the silage and would put a few rows of the Sorghum in each load of corn silage....I remember it would really bog down the tractor and would have to drop a gear....I loved watching that huge amount of foilage disappear into the chopper....It made the silage smell like Molasses and really boosted the yeild.......

Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Wade E

Glad your feeling better Swil and hope it keeps getting better for you and NW!


----------



## Waldo

Good luck on that Turkey hunt swill....


----------



## swillologist

Thanks everyone. Just getting out into thetimber is going tobe the best part.


Yes NW we grow sorghum for making molasses. It is different then the sorghum you used for silage. We just use the stock. We stripe off the leaves and cut off the head. Noah is stripping the leaves off in the picture. Then the cane is cut and ran through a press to remove the juice.








Then we cook it down for about 6 hours.


----------



## Wade E

Love looking at the old time tools as they still work unlike most newer tools that just dont stand the test of time for 100 times the price!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Quite a process....Thanks for Posting the photos.

After I Posted my Reply I Googled *Making Molasses* and saw the boiling process....Those tools look like they still get the job done.

Have you ever made wine with your Molasses????


----------



## Waldo

Been a long long time since I chewed on a piece of sugar cane stalk. I do remember how it tasted, how good it was but how it would adversely affect you if you ate too much of it


----------



## Scott

Swill,
Do you use the seeds from the heads each year? With this yearsbatch failure don't know if bad seed or what, we might need to find new and start over.


What tractor do you use to power the press? The John Deere B makes the best sound.


----------



## swillologist

Wade We don't know how old the mill is. Dad bought it used around 1941. The pan that we run into from the mill was the cooking pan that came with the mill. It is getting pretty well shot. We are going to have to retire it before long. 


NW No I have never made wine out of molasses. I have heard of them distilling it and making rum.


Waldo Yes it canhave that effect on you. It will do it also if you eat to much of the fresh molasses.


Scott Wehave never had very good luck saving the seeds. It may have something to do with the verity we use. We get our seed fromMississippi State U.. I don't think our season is long enough for the seeds to fullydevelop(turn red) here. If you need it I can give you the address for where we buy our seed.


Our family have alway been kind red. This year we had a Farmall H powering the mill.


----------



## rgecaprock

Swill,


Good to see that you are feeling better and ready for hunting season!!


Ramona


----------



## swillologist

I just finish up taking the last pills for this round of chemo. NowI have to wait about two and a half weeks. Then I take a cat scan, pet scan and a bone marrow test and we will see where we go from here. 


Now to get to the treestand.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Glad you are having a little break and Hope the Scans show good progress.....

Been wondering how you've been doing.....had planed on Posting here today to ask.

You must be feeling pretty good to go hunting.....





I am feeling so much better without any drugs for almost 2 weeks now...I can't believe the difference....Going to be in good shape by Dec 5th when I get the next Scan.....Then???

Hope you continue to feel spunky and enjoy the season.


----------



## grapeman

Good luck with the tests and good luck in the tree stand! We may get some snows tonight and tomorrow. That usually gets the deer active. I'm starting to see buck scrapes around so I think the rut is beginning here! Now if I can get that 10 pointer before the girl does that is baiting it 150 yards from my stand! That really irritates the heck out of me. I try to hunt natural runways, etc and she has a tree stand 150 yards from mine where she piles up mounds of apples, spreads all kinds of corn, puts out salt licks and has a camera trained on the piles to see what time of day the deer come to it.

I hope your farm is big enough you can hunt without worrying about others being close by. I have started using my 12 guage with slugs so I don't need to worry so much about a stay bullet hitting someone that shouldn't be there in the first place.


----------



## NorthernWinos

We are not allowed to 'bait' deer....but we can 'feed' them.....They are taking the outside rows of corn....don't know what they are doing inside the field.

Jim had planted about a ½ acre of oats last month...near the watering hole and his favorite stand. Usually the deer like that tender green 'grass' and have it eaten down like a lawn...this year they are happy with the bumper crop of acorns and the standing corn....They have just now started eating the tender shoots of greens.

Hope everyone has a successful hunt.


----------



## rgecaprock

It seems strange to hear you talking about snow. It is beautiful here, leaves still on the trees, flowers in bloom. We did have a vey cool night last nigt, upper 30's. Will only last a couple of days, then warm again. 


I really miss hunting season. Back home it seemed to add a 5th season to the calendar.


Good Luck to all of you Hunters...........
Ramona


Swill, glad you are feeling good.*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Scott

Appleman sounds like you need to go and cut some firewood ie: make alot of noise.


Good luck and be safe


----------



## NorthernWinos

Where we use to live we had a problem with people putting their stands right on our fence lines...We had wonderful pastures, lush and green from liquid hog manure....Our sides of the fence were all brushed out so we could drive along them, so most of the neighbors and their friends would walk to their stands on our side of the fences.






Jim always made sure he 'Posted' all the fence lines with a good coating of liquid manure before deer season....It worked real well with the people walking as they didn't want to ruin their boots.

The deer didn't mind the manure and it kind of masked people scents well...


----------



## grapeman

Scott said:


> Appleman sounds like you need to go and cut some firewood ie: make alot of noise.
> 
> 
> Good luck and be safe




The chainsaws don't work around here. That calls the deer in because they know there will be plenty of branches to browse on. I have heard through the grapevine that those piles of illegal bait have been marked with a bit of liquid human scent. I don't do that but know others who say they have. Maybe that is what the camera is for- to catch the ones"marking their territory"



Our land is well marked with signage. My brother told me he put up a dozen signs in the 100 yards of fenceline next to a bunch of round bales others use as stands to watch our woods from.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## swillologist

We can plant a food plot and hunt over it. But we can't bait with apples, corn, salt or anything like that. We don't do the food plot thing either. I see plenty of deer anyway. 


There is only one other person that hunt thisfarm during the bow season. The people that own the grounds grandson. Well I guess it is actually the son now. The Grandson's Dad bought the ground off of Grandma this year. 
He is really a super nice kid. He went around and check all my stands this fall. He made sure they were in good shape and the shooting lanes were all clear. He even put a blind up for me to shot a turkey. That could be interesting. I have trouble hitting a deer.



Then over the weekend he smashed his trigger finger and now he can't shot his bow. Hopefully he will heel up quickly and be back out there with me. It's a lot more fun when you have someone to liar to.






I hope you have good luck with that big one appleman. Right now I am just going to be thinning the heard and filling the freezer.


----------



## NorthernWinos

How are you feeling these days????

Have you harvested your deer????


----------



## swillologist

Sorry NW. I must have missed your post. 


I has some test last Friday. The news wasn't as good as we had hoped. I am in line for another round of treatments. I'm not sure what it will be yet. I just know that it is not going to be the one that I reacted to the last time. They are going to give me a couple of treatments and then give me another scan to see if it is working. If it is working then we will finish with the treatments. If not I guess we go to plan C. Some of the good news we got Friday was that my blood counts were back to normal or close to it. I don't know when we are going to start the next round yet. They haven't called yet. I should find out sometime this week. 


That should give me a few more days to hunt yet. No NW I still setting out in a tree in the evenings. I did get the honor of taking out a handicapped hunter this weekend. I couldn't be with him Saturday evening but he did harvest a nice doe. Life is still good NW.


----------



## Wade E

Hope the new treatments do what needs to be done for ya swill.


----------



## rrawhide

hang in there Swill, it will work -
we be praying for you - - -
rrawhide


----------



## rgecaprock

*Swill,*
*I hope that this next round of treatments will be all that you need.*

*Enjoy hunting!!! Ramona*


----------



## K&GB

Swill,


Here's hoping your next round of treatment does the trick. We'll be thinking about you. Please let us know how things go. Oh, and good luck hunitng.


----------



## Scott

Good thoughts are with you Swill, keep geting out hunting and enjoy the outdoorsonly now have to pile on more clothes.


----------



## Waldo

My prayers are still with you buddy and good luck on the hunt.


----------



## swillologist

Thanks everyone!I appreciate it. I'm still going to beat this. 
I'm going to hunt and garden as long as I can get out there.


----------



## MikeC

Swillologist,
I don't get on here to often and just read this thread. From one fellow central Iowegian to another, from one fellow cancer survivor to another-I wish you the very best. You and yours will be in our prayers.


You can do it!


Mike


----------



## joeswine

stay the course were all pulling for you and all the other fellow wine makers who need support and prayersfor the fight......


----------



## swillologist

I'm going to start my next round of treatments tomorrow morning. They call this one I.C.E. Ihave to spend three days in the hopital this time. I'm not sure how many times I have to do this one. I think it maybe a one time deal. 
I don't know if I will be able to get the laptop to work in the hospital or if I will feel like it. Ifnot. Hopefully I will be back Thursday sometime.


----------



## Wade E

Hang in there swill! Maybe youll get some sponge baths from a hot nurse!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Take Care Swill...

Hope this works for you....Good Luck!!!!

I get a Ct Scan on Friday...then Dr. next Tuesday...it's all a waiting game.


----------



## grapeman

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Dean

Good luck Swill!


----------



## K&GB

We're rootin' for yuh, swill! You'll be in our thoughts.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill.....Just wondering how things went with your long involved treatment????Hope all went well......


----------



## swillologist

This one is a little tougher then the last one. Still not back to par yet. May be in a couple of days thing will come around.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Hang in there and rest easy.....


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill.....How are you doing????

Have you had any more nasty treatments????

Hope you and your family have a very......Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## swillologist

Thank you NW and the same to you and your's! 
I have a Doctor appointment next Monday. Then I find out when my next treatment is. I can't hardly wait. I'm just getting over the last one.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill....How are you feeling lately???

Wishing you good health in 2009....


----------



## swillologist

Thank You! I'm just getting back on my feet from the last treatment. It knocks the socks off of ya. One of these days they might send me back in to see if it is working. I'll have to see what the Doctor thinks in a couple of weeks. 
Good luck to you in 2009 also.


----------



## Wade E

Glad you are getting back on your feet there swill, hope you knock the socks the socks off this ailment!


----------



## joeswine

yes hang in their swill lots more wine to make ,lots more


----------



## jobe05

Glad to hear that you have a little reprieve here till your next bout with chemicals. I hope you are able to thoroughly enjoy yourself much like NW does. You both have such a terrific out look on things, it's invigorating for us all.

God Bless You


----------



## Waldo

Glad to hear that you have a little reprieve here till your next bout with chemicals. I hope you are able to thoroughly enjoy yourself much like NW does. You both have such a terrific out look on things, it's invigorating for us all.

God Bless You


----------



## swillologist

I thought I would drop in and tell you how things are going. Things aren't working out so well here. Plan A &amp; B doesn't seem to be working. So we are going to try plan C. I'm not sure what it is but I go into the hospital Tuesday to start it. We're not done fighting this yet. They tellus there are still a lot of options. We have to keep trying until we find one that works.


----------



## Bert

Our prayers go out to you....hope they find a good plan for you....


----------



## Wade E

Hope this is the one and you dont have to choose from more options Swill!


----------



## NorthernWinos

I've been wondering about you and what was going on.... Sometimes in situations it's hard to ask.

Sorry to hear that the first couple drugs didn't work out...

But, they have so many Chemo drugs that they can mix and match...they'll figure some combination and get you on the right track....If you are having it done under hospital supervision we know you are in good hands.

DON"T EVER GIVE UP HOPE!!!! 
Will keep you in our thoughts and prayers....


----------



## hannabarn

Swill, Our prayers are certainly with you. Keep up hope and a good attitude. If you need inspiration, just think of Northern Wino.!!


----------



## Waldo

Hang in there buddy


----------



## K&GB

We'll keep you in our prayers and thought Swill. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rgecaprock

Swill,
Keep faith, It is amazing the turnarounds I see working in the field of medicine. We have lots of patients who we have had to refer to MD 
Anderson who are just fine now and getting back to the things in life they enjoy.


Ramiona


----------



## Scott

Swill,


Good thoughts and prayers are with you, Give em h*ll.


----------



## swillologist

Thanks everyone. We're going to fight this thing until one of us wins. Right now I am planning on winning. We have a new Grand baby coming in July and a boy graduating from collage in December. I plan on seeing those and a lot more.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Good luck tomorrow.....
How many days are you expected to be in the hospital with this treatment???
Your treatments seem so hard on your body....
Your mind is in control...
Keep up that fighting spirit and keep us posted on your recovery.


----------



## joeswine

LUCILLE AND I WILL LIGHT A CANDLE FOR YOU


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Hang in there Swill, theres a lot left to do!


----------



## rrawhide

hang in there buddy - keep looking up.
we are praying for you all.
rrawhide


----------



## OilnH2O

Swill, putting out lots of prayers for you today. Here's hoping the bad cells are getting killed and the good cells are multiplying. Rest easy.


----------



## corn field

Swill
Our prayers are going out for you. Several of our friends have you on their prayer list also.


----------



## rgecaprock

Swill,


Let us know how your Tuesday went and how you are feeling. We want to know how you are doing that we are with you!!!


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill...
I see on another Post that you are in the hospital....
How are you????


----------



## swillologist

NW I got an infection in my picc line. They got kinda excited about it. I guess my temp was 103 and my blood pressure drop out on me. They threw me in the hospital. They have that settled down. Now we are waiting for my blood count to come back up so I can start another round of chemo. I still have aways to got yet. From what we have seen so far this round of chemo seem to be do the best so far. If we can get this round done. They will send me back in for more scans to make sure it is doing what it appears to be doing. Life is good NW.


----------



## Scott

Keep up the fight Swill


----------



## OilnH2O

I know I said it before, and I know you already know it, Swill, but will say it again -- those horrible concoctions of cancer-killing cocktails are difficult to endure, but they are killing those bad cells! Your positive mental attitude is not only inspiring to the rest of us, but is helping them do their job! I will do my part by asking the Dear above to keep giving you strength!


----------



## Waldo

Come outa there a kicking ass and taking names buddy !!!


----------



## swillologist

I plan on it Waldo. Thanks everyone.


----------



## PolishWineP

Here you go, Swill. Here's a cake and it's not even your birthday! This is what the chemo should do to all the bad cells. It's my wish to you.


----------



## Wade E

Hope that your swell soon Swill! Say that 3 times fast when youre feeling better my friend.


----------



## swillologist

Thanks Pwp! The cake looks great. I'm sure it would taste better then this hospital food. 
It did Wade. LOL Thanks!


----------



## rrawhide

hang tough Swill - 


we be praying for you!!


rrawhde


----------



## NorthernWinos

Keep the Faith!!!!


----------



## joeswine

STAY TRUE TO YOUR FAITH AND YOU WILL OVER COME////////WERE WITH YOU&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;AND WILL LITE A CANDLE SUNDAY


----------

